# Most Dissapointed/surprised products and brands



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Whats been the brand and product you was expecting better and ones which caught you buy surprise?

Dissapointed
Autofinesse.

Cyristal glass cleaner..pricey and didnt do much just fancy bottles.

Tripple - average ..doesnt come close to srp .

Handi puck..even though the best way to apply waxes and tyre gel..they dont last very long at all and disintergrate.


Autobrite p64...supposed to be glossier than p32...i cant see it. Shame p32 is discontinued


Surprising
Autoglanz ...i dont think it gets much memtion but...so far good prices...not a bad product yet.

Bug remover worked well..bubbliscious leaves a stunning shine and bottle lasts ages.

Nilfisk glass cleaner..cheap as chips and best glass cleamer ive tried. Doesnt smear and flashess off fast.

Ez creme glaze chem guys.
Soon as its applied ive stood back and thought wow its added something.. easy to use too.


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

do you mean Nilco glass cleaner? agree that stuff is brilliant!


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Haha sorry ues nilco glass cleaner. Whilst im at it im impressed with my nilfisk pressure washer. Solid great value and i think ive had it around 8 years


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

A bit controversial but P&S Beadmaker. After the massive hype and maybe wrongly named. I love it for the gloss smoothness to the paint that it gives.

I dont really have anything that I would say I am disappointed with. Yet.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I've always liked AF crystal... 

Never really been a fan of lime prime, never really understood where it belongs in my range?!?

Sent from my COR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

There's been a thread about this before, and if I remember correctly, Auto Finesse featured very highly in the 'most disappointing' category :wall:


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Nick.
Yes beadmaker is awful for bead making...not sure why they thought that be a good name but for gloss superb.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

mr.t said:


> Nick.
> Yes beadmaker is awful for bead making...not sure why they thought that be a good name but for gloss superb.


Yeah, totally agree, I just dont understand it. I suppose glossmaker was taken already ? Just makes me sick that its so cheap over the pond and we have to pay a bit of a premium (double I believe) for it in comparison. Some of their other stuff is pretty good too, just tried Brake Buster and that was very good also, lots of foam generated. Their all in one is supposed to be pretty good too,yet to try it though.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Im going to stick up for tripple, i actually prefer that to srp. Radiance though is the only product i chucked in the bin

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

TonyHill said:


> There's been a thread about this before, and if I remember correctly, Auto Finesse featured very highly in the 'most disappointing' category :wall:


Credit where due though, Iron Out and ObliTARate are fantastic, imo.

They have their place. Mainly aimed at mainstream shoppers and/or those that want all the bottles to look cool.

Auto Finesse have done a brilliant job of marketing themselves and their line.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

bigkahunaburger said:


> Credit where due though, Iron Out and ObliTARate are fantastic, imo.
> 
> They have their place. Mainly aimed at mainstream shoppers and/or those that want all the bottles to look cool.
> 
> Auto Finesse have done a brilliant job of marketing themselves and their line.


The Vision glass polish is pretty decent stuff, their snow foam avalanche is also surprisingly effective.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

As an APC I found a product not meant for autos use called "Elbow grease" works particularly well in getting rid of "grease" I use it in engine bays and in unseen areas "just in case" it does stain or react, It's very cheap and can be found in B&M and similar type shops, btw it's blooming good around the house, a lot cheaper and as good as premium brands. :thumb:


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

There have been a few products I should have mentioned that I have gone back to after finding them in the garage the other day. To name just a few.
303 Aerospace protectant - this is such good stuff and just the right finish for almost everything plastic or rubber.
Megs All Purpose Cleaner - I dunno, but there is just something nice about this, it makes you feel that it is cleaning more than other APC's but probably isnt.

LRC - Leather cleaner - this is just good, found it the other day while looking for a tar remover. Great cleaner, doesnt foam up, just cleans leather brilliantly and has a very light cola smell to it.

Zaino Z2 Pro - Saw this lurking about, didnt use it though, says its a polish but we know its a sealant.

You guys and girls got any oldies but goodies you havent used for a while and then wondered why you stopped?

I have so many tire dressings its unreal -and the best ones for me are ? Yep, the first two I ever bought, Zaino Z16 (a few drips left now) and Adams tire Shine


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Just bought some adams tyre shine so that's positive.


----------



## JOLLYRANCHERS (Jun 12, 2006)

Most Surprised- Megs Quik Wax
Most Disappointing- Megs All Purpose Cleaner


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

Disappointed- Auto finness glass cleaner , VRP chemical guys, CG invisible cleaner.

Most surprising- KC Greenstar and FSE, BH surfex (extremely amazing value for money) simoniz Anti glare glass cleaner (currently @ Tesco’s for £2.50) Car pro essence


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Generally been fortunate not to have bought too many dud products.. I tend to be neither surprised nor disappointed because I YouTube everything to death before buying.

Have to agree with the above though... when I was starting out Auto Finesse was all the rage - I bought a load of kit and can honestly say I finished nothing but the tar remover (because it spilt). I hate waste and this purchase annoys me to this day. That's not to say they won't work for someone else - just couldn't recommend them and using good honest products like Bilt Hamber soon after set my standard a lot higher.

Few other bad ones include Gyeon Tire Cleaner, Meguiars Endurance Tyre Dressing, Gyeon WetCoat first edition and Dr Leather Wipes.


----------



## Y25dps (Mar 31, 2020)

I may get slated for this but here goes........... I purchased some chemical guys hydro slick and i wasn't that impressed tbh considering all the raves they get about it.


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Disappointing: anything meguiars tbh and Swissvax I just don't get it also DODO juice 

The good: always pleasantly surprised bilt hamber and Carbon collective 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Citromark (Oct 29, 2013)

Most dissapointed I would say the three Chemical Guys shampoos I've tried , Mr Pink , Grape crush ? and strawberry margarita? 

Most impressed , most of the recent Turtlewax range tbh , not been dissapointed by any .

Mark


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

I think the problem with alot of "brands" (or rebottlers) is that they have the marketing, give products away to "sponsers" so they can say how amazing they are etc etc so hype gets built up, and thennthis leads to disappointment for many expecting miracles - an anti climax if you will..


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Exactly this Kev. If you are are putting stock into a reviewer/youtuber you want to find a straight-talker and not a salesman. I've been watching a few videos of the new TW Hybrid stuff for black cars and all the reviewers I've seen have been chirping with delight about it; even though the panels often look swirled and hazy. I've been waiting for the chap at Dallas Paint Correction to put his video up cause he usually shoots fairly straight as far as I can see. He's put out just an unboxing video this evening and basically said he's used it but there are issues. In-use video to follow but I get the impression he thinks the polish might be one to avoid.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Any Auto Finesse product not a fan at all but anything by Bilt Hamber is superb.


----------



## neil b (Aug 30, 2006)

Maybe should start different thread and the title will be - name the rebottlers 👍🏻😊 as it’s about time people got to know what brands are rebottling products 😄


----------



## Y25dps (Mar 31, 2020)

Ross said:


> Any Auto Finesse product not a fan at all but anything by Bilt Hamber is superb.


No i fell out with Auto Finesse products a while back.


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

AF is getting hammered haha

Their turnover last year was 4 mil so I don't think they care 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

I was gobsmacked by how powerful Bilt Hamber Surfex was. A fantastic product.


----------



## Mardgee (Feb 28, 2009)

Eturty said:


> AF is getting hammered haha
> 
> Their turnover last year was 4 mil so I don't think they care
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


They have great marketing and like myself people get sucked in with all the instagram hashtag followers but then you try other products for example Bilt Hamber and realise that all the AF shampoo does is make bubbles!


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

Any Autobrite Direct product I have used has been full of hype & marketing, followed by disappointment, I just think its average - bordering on poor in some cases. The magifoam was "ok" but I didn't rush to buy it again, put it that way. Their range may have changed now, but not open to trying it and filling someones pockets again for a product I either bin or give away. 

AG UHD (newest wax) has been a surprise for me, the gloss and durability (on my white cars) I hold in high regard. 

PA Highgloss has been another I've been impressed with. So much gloss, but pricey I will admit. 

Tyre dressing - Cant see by my old faithful Espuma RD50. Lasts years and the durability is decent to.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Bilt Hamber,Autoglanz,Angelwax,Zymol all brands that if you try out their products you will come across some true gems in their line ups,i personally try not to rubbish brands...if i try something that is not fit for purpose i will never use it again thats all,Simples.SJ.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Walesy. said:


> Any Autobrite Direct product I have used has been full of hype & marketing, followed by disappointment, I just think its average - bordering on poor in some cases. The magifoam was "ok" but I didn't rush to buy it again, put it that way. Their range may have changed now, but not open to trying it and filling someones pockets again for a product I either bin or give away.
> 
> AG UHD (newest wax) has been a surprise for me, the gloss and durability (on my white cars) I hold in high regard.
> 
> ...


I have mixed feelings aboit autobrute i think theyre decent value if and do lots of good deals around xmas. Usuallt lots of products around 4 to 6 pound range in the sale.

I like p32..theyre clay and quick detailer and lube. Theyre wheel dirt remover is decent too.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

I loved Beadmaker for it's slickness and gloss, accepting it never made tight beads.

Then came Turtle wax Sealant wax and blew it out of the water for longevity while being every bit as slick and glossy.

Harry


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Walesy. said:


> Tyre dressing - Cant see by my old faithful Espuma RD50. Lasts years and the durability is decent to.


Interested to hear more about this! Any photos?


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Most surprising was turtle wax sealant hydrophobic wax, got some for around £3.50 from euro car parts,i have found it pretty much faultless

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

GeeWhizRS said:


> Exactly this Kev. If you are are putting stock into a reviewer/youtuber you want to find a straight-talker and not a salesman. I've been watching a few videos of the new TW Hybrid stuff for black cars and all the reviewers I've seen have been chirping with delight about it; even though the panels often look swirled and hazy. I've been waiting for the chap at Dallas Paint Correction to put his video up cause he usually shoots fairly straight as far as I can see. He's put out just an unboxing video this evening and basically said he's used it but there are issues. In-use video to follow but I get the impression he thinks the polish might be one to avoid.


Problem with him is he is pushing his own brand

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

atbalfour said:


> Generally been fortunate not to have bought too many dud products.. I tend to be neither surprised nor disappointed because I YouTube everything to death before buying.
> 
> Have to agree with the above though... when I was starting out Auto Finesse was all the rage - I bought a load of kit and can honestly say I finished nothing but the tar remover (because it spilt). I hate waste and this purchase annoys me to this day. That's not to say they won't work for someone else - just couldn't recommend them and using good honest products like Bilt Hamber soon after set my standard a lot higher.
> 
> Few other bad ones include Gyeon Tire Cleaner, Meguiars Endurance Tyre Dressing, Gyeon WetCoat first edition and Dr Leather Wipes.


Since posting this I've got nothing but auto finesse adverts on social media.


----------



## budgetplan1 (Aug 10, 2016)

Most disappointing 'thing' I've ever bought: Polishing pad washer

Greatest exceeded expectations 'thing' I've ever bought: BigBoi BlowrPRO

Most dissapointing product: Polish Angel Rain 9H Glass Coating

Greatest exceeded expectations product: Kamikaze Overcoat


----------



## JU5T1N (Dec 7, 2019)

westerman said:


> I loved Beadmaker for it's slickness and gloss, accepting it never made tight beads.
> 
> Then came Turtle wax Sealant wax and blew it out of the water for longevity while being every bit as slick and glossy.
> 
> Harry


Not as glossy











it actually decreased gloss levels.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

JU5T1N said:


> Not as glossy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yet to see a product that doesn't on a panel that's perfect. The jumps many of these channels show are on imperfect panels.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

budgetplan1 said:


> Most disappointing 'thing' I've ever bought: Polishing pad washer
> 
> Greatest exceeded expectations 'thing' I've ever bought: BigBoi BlowrPRO
> 
> ...


What was poor about the PA coating?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Eturty said:


> AF is getting hammered haha
> 
> Their turnover last year was 4 mil so I don't think they care
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Of course they did....


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

On the same panel beadmaker is far glossier than TW hydrophobic sealant wax in my opinion.


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

atbalfour said:


> Interested to hear more about this! Any photos?


Will see what happens tomorrow mate, if I get a chance to do anything with the cars.

Fence paint pending, could muck up car plans


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

mr.t said:


> I have mixed feelings aboit autobrute i think theyre decent value if and do lots of good deals around xmas. Usuallt lots of products around 4 to 6 pound range in the sale.
> 
> I like p32..theyre clay and quick detailer and lube. Theyre wheel dirt remover is decent too.


Im just not a fan at all, bought some, got a few samples from people on different forums etc. it was just average - re-bottled product. 
Most of which I could buy from the manufacturer in Renfrew at the time anyway.

CG's used ot be at the bottom of my street, so I when I started using their products at the time, they were far superior.


----------



## budgetplan1 (Aug 10, 2016)

Eturty said:


> What was poor about the PA coating?


I've tried a variety of glass coatings; this one was so far down the list it may as well have not worked at all. It just really didnt do much. Did the prep w Kristal, applied and well, not much. Could tell something was on the windshield but marginally functional at best.

Surprising cuz all the other Polish Angel stuff I have I love. Just gave the Black Wulfenite a go today, like it very much.


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

*Disappointed*

Autosmart Fallout Remover - Even after using neat and leaving to dwell for 10-15 mins it still hadn't shifted any fallout after a rinse. I sprayed Red 7 on after and it instantly reacted and shifted all of the contamination within 5 mins.

Autoglym Polar Seal - Beads fantastically straight after application but that's where the party ends, beading rapidly drops off within days and durability should be measured in hours and not weeks.

FK1000P - Highly rated on here but it is such a "vanilla" product. Doesn't really excel in any area and Fusso beats it in every aspect and smashes it in longevity.

Gyeon Quick Detailer - I'm pretty sure it's just water with blue dye added to it. It's not slick, it doesn't seem to add gloss, I'm not sure what it actually does.

*Surprising*

Autobrite P64 - I bought this in one of their half price sales for no particular reason and I think it's fantastic and leaves panels unbelievably slick. It is the slickest QD type product I've ever used.


----------



## st33ly (Aug 29, 2010)

Disappointed

DODO Juice basics of bling detailing spray. I find it no where near as good as my previous Meguairs last touch. Its sticky and does not come off easily. I Now use P&S bead maker which I really like. 

M&K - Sorry to say this but not a fan. I love the fact that it is a Scottish/British company and want to support him. The car shampoo smelt lovely was just well rubbish. Very little suds and no real cleaning action. The wheel sealant I found difficult to work with and I really should have just used my base line of GTechnique C5 but thought I would try it.

Surprising

Not really surprising but BH auto foam, Sufex HD & the auto clay are just brilliant. Just finished my last 5L bottle's that I had for 5 years. Been using BH products since 2009. Part of my core use products really.

Really like Fusso Soft99. Easy on off and looks amazing on my cars. 

Went back to Aerospace 303 for engine plastics. Love it.

Carpro products are great. Eraser, PEARL just work and are not that expensive.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Another brand that keeps on surprising me is DetailedOnline... I'm yet to use one of their products that i did not like.SJ.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Fallout remover ^


----------



## scottys.m3 (Apr 3, 2011)

Imprezaworks said:


> Fallout remover ^


I just bought that. I hope that's not a '^' that's the one product you didn't like


----------



## JU5T1N (Dec 7, 2019)

There glaze was disappointing a nightmare to apply and doesn't actually fill anything.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

piston_warrior said:


> *Disappointed*
> 
> Autosmart Fallout Remover - Even after using neat and leaving to dwell for 10-15 mins it still hadn't shifted any fallout after a rinse. I sprayed Red 7 on after and it instantly reacted and shifted all of the contamination within 5 mins.
> 
> ...


Jon at FD has tested the Gyeon Quick Detailer. The gloss meter results were pretty good for it.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## JOLLYRANCHERS (Jun 12, 2006)

JOLLYRANCHERS said:


> Most Surprised- Megs Quik Wax
> Most Disappointing- Megs All Purpose Cleaner


After today ill have to amend this.

Most Disappointing- Sonax Extreme Brilliant Shine Detailer.

Been eagerly awaiting this and it arrived Saturday - went out this morning to give the Mazda a quick detail and I was extremely disappointed with the Sonax Detailer.

Biggest issue for me is the sprayer....it comes out as a jet which is a nightmare as it goes everywhere. Meguiars Detailer sprays put in a mist, which makes it easy to direct and to use.

After that, I found it nowhere near as easy to use as Megs....I found it spotted quite a bit and left streaks and just generally nowhere near as easy to use as my usual Detailer

I will probably just use it for claying now as I've just bought some Bilt Hamber Clay.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

JOLLYRANCHERS said:


> After today ill have to amend this.
> 
> Most Disappointing- Sonax Extreme Brilliant Shine Detailer.
> 
> ...


It looks like you have encountered the issues many have found. The spray bottle used to be worse, there is a knack to spraying it and going a step further you could transfer it into a different bottle with a finer spray head

If you search on here more, you will find many who mix it, some with Megs UQD. It thins it and you get the beading. Others use it at the drying stage which allows it to spread, mist it onto a cloth rather than direct to the car and try that. The right cloth is also important.

If you have Megs UQD, you are putting BSD up against one if the best. I have compared both in rain and Megs cleared the bonnet better.

I would not give up on it entirely without a bit more use but you may never like it. Always found it OK myself but I have moved on a bit even though I have bottles of it.

As for clay lube, don't do that. It will add an extra barrier between the clay and the car and reduce the effectiveness of the clay. Water is best.

I am not trying to convert you, just try it a little more.


----------



## JOLLYRANCHERS (Jun 12, 2006)

shine247 said:


> It looks like you have encountered the issues many have found. The spray bottle used to be worse, there is a knack to spraying it and going a step further you could transfer it into a different bottle with a finer spray head
> 
> If you search on here more, you will find many who mix it, some with Megs UQD. It thins it and you get the beading. Others use it at the drying stage which allows it to spread, mist it onto a cloth rather than direct to the car and try that. The right cloth is also important.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips....at least its not just me then.. lol

I have a half empty bottle of Megs Quick Detailer so may mix it and see how I get on. This Sonax has quite good reviews so was quite surprised I was having less than favorable results.

The sprayer bottle itself is probably the worst I've come across...from the opening mechanism to the spray formation.

Other than the bottle, the application and the results, its great..lol


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Pull the trigger harder! 💪
You can always mix it 50/50 with water (DI if possible) and apply it in another sprayer. BSD is officially awesome; just wait while it rains.


----------



## AB_ (Apr 16, 2020)

Brian1612 said:


> Jon at FD has tested the Gyeon Quick Detailer. The gloss meter results were pretty good for it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Amazingly it's been sitting on my shelf for over a year with only one use - I had used it for a second time about an hour before the video posted. Very very strange 

I found it to be a very unremarkable product - nice slickness but by very nature applied with a MF cloth on a dry panel you're going to get a sh*t load of dust drawn to it. Can't say I've noticed outstanding gloss from it either.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

JOLLYRANCHERS said:


> After today ill have to amend this.
> 
> Most Disappointing- Sonax Extreme Brilliant Shine Detailer.
> 
> ...


 Its not a fix, but, if you shake the Sonax BSD bottle like mad before you use it, then it does come out a *little* bit thinner and a *little* bit more spray-like.

It also works a lot better with something to thin it, either water or some other detailing spray / spray wax. Spreads a lot easier on a wet car, or using a damp cloth.

I have mixed it with AutoGlym AquaWax and also with AutoGlym Rapid Detailer and it makes it thinner and much more sprayable.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

GeeWhizRS said:


> Pull the trigger harder! 💪
> You can always mix it 50/50 with water (DI if possible) and apply it in another sprayer. BSD is officially awesome; just wait while it rains.


 Yeah it is - once you find a way of working with it, then you will be amazed at how glossy it is, how much it beads and how surprisingly durable it it. I have seen it 3 months down the line and a simple shampoo wash restores the mad shine and mad beading.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Brian1612 said:


> Jon at FD has tested the Gyeon Quick Detailer. The gloss meter results were pretty good for it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


I take a lot of FD's reviews with a pinch of salt


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

Brian1612 said:


> Jon at FD has tested the Gyeon Quick Detailer. The gloss meter results were pretty good for it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


That may be but to my untrained eye it's nothing special.


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

TonyHill said:


> I take a lot of FD's reviews with a pinch of salt


Especially ones with anything to do with In2detailing and Imran, some of those seem very biased and almost like paid ads.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Have to disagree with the point suggesting his reviews aren't honest. Yes some reviews are subjective & a lot of the results can be flawed based on imperfect scenarios, that cant be helped. Questioning his integrity though... I know him fairly well & I'd take his word on products over anyone else on youtube, likely on here also along with every other social media platform.

Absolutely 0 chance that any of his reviews are 'paid' at all, unlike the big hitters on YouTube that are asking for ridiculous sums of money, usually in american or canadian dollars to have products featured on their channel.

Jon doesn't expect nor request that & for the most part anything he now reviews is paid for by himself. He reviews what he wants & not anything & everything people are offering him.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Brian1612 said:


> Have to disagree with the point suggesting his reviews aren't honest. Yes some reviews are subjective & a lot of the results can be flawed based on imperfect scenarios, that cant be helped. Questioning his integrity though... I know him fairly well & I'd take his word on products over anyone else on youtube, likely on here also along with every other social media platform.
> 
> Absolutely 0 chance that any of his reviews are 'paid' at all, unlike the big hitters on YouTube that are asking for ridiculous sums of money, usually in american or canadian dollars to have products featured on their channel.
> 
> Jon doesn't expect nor request that & for the most part anything he now reviews is paid for by himself. He reviews what he wants & not anything & everything people are offering him.


I'd agree that his reviews aren't biased. Also, whilst you can only achieve so much in a garage, the tests at least try to quantify aspects of detailing that people are interested in. In this instance of gloss, using the gloss meter on essentially standard polished panels is as good a way of trying to measure it as any other. The gloss meter is quantifiable and objective. From what I've seen over several tests, the Shinee Wax has consistently tested as very glossy so this also shows that the test is decently reliable.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

JU5T1N said:


> Not as glossy
> 
> Turtle Wax ICE Seal N Shine VERSUS TAC Moonlight!!! A Heavyweight Match up!! - YouTube
> 
> ...


Brian from Apex has acknowledged that there is something weird going on with the Turtlewax in terms of gloss. It looks glossier than the numbers show. Plus, when he tests the gloss after his 10 wash test, it boosts to the low 90's usually on his meter, which tends to be similar to the product that was being tested alongside and around 5-7 points up from the original score. It probably has something to do with the paint darkening effect it has which can be seen on the videos.


----------



## JU5T1N (Dec 7, 2019)

Brian1612 said:


> Have to disagree with the point suggesting his reviews aren't honest. Yes some reviews are subjective & a lot of the results can be flawed based on imperfect scenarios, that cant be helped. Questioning his integrity though... I know him fairly well & I'd take his word on products over anyone else on youtube, likely on here also along with every other social media platform.
> 
> Absolutely 0 chance that any of his reviews are 'paid' at all, unlike the big hitters on YouTube that are asking for ridiculous sums of money, usually in american or canadian dollars to have products featured on their channel.
> 
> ...


I don't blame anyone for being suspicious though as most detailing channels contain nothing more than paid advertising, even disguising it as reviews or how to's and are just trying to aggressively push products whether there good or bad.

There is content on Forensic Detailing that looks like paid advertisement but with regards to the gloss test, this was objectively done you would have accuse the channel of not just paid advertisement but falsifying the results.
I really don't think the results are falsified as there are inline with the results from similar tests and nothing out the ordinary.

I don't think people are interpenetrating the results properly as I see TAC Systems Shinee Wax is pretty much sold out everywhere lol as the differences aren't as large as the results make out. Looking at the individual readings the top 10 products are within 6GU of each other, i'm sure the gloss meter has a margin of error and isn't 100% accurate, also you wouldn't be able to see a 6gu difference in gloss with your eyes, in the real world you won't be able to tell which gives the most gloss(GU).


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Gloss meters eh... who would have such a thing... :lol:

Nice to see the results aren’t really any different to the ones right here on DW from 2013.

:thumb:


----------



## Johnyb (Feb 5, 2018)

neil b said:


> Maybe should start different thread and the title will be - name the rebottlers 👍🏻😊 as it's about time people got to know what brands are rebottling products 😄


I second that would love to know


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Johnyb said:


> I second that would love to know


I agree would be interesting

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Eturty said:


> I agree would be interesting


That would be brilliant!


----------



## leeandfay (May 2, 2017)

I could seriously sit back and watch that show :lol:

I think I was the first and only to say in post 1. Listen this is what we do, like it buy it don’t then don’t.

I just love the balls on some saying they manufacture and blend (in a 300 sq ft unit and a budget of 5k)


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Have to say some of the new gear from Turtle wax has surprised me - for mainstream it does a pretty decent job


----------

